# Self-taught make-up artist.



## terri (Oct 12, 2006)

I am a self-taught make-up artist, I have been doing make-up for about 3 years working at a high end hair salon. I've have studied through books, a few seminars, from other make-up artists and lots of practice. My question; Is anyone else here a self-taught make-up artist? How many years have you been in the industry? What where your learning curves? Do you want to go to make-up school still? Do you feel accomplished in your proffession? Have you done any tv/film work? Do you have any advice to give that you wish you had been given earlier in your career?
Thank you for your time
Terri


----------



## aeni (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm self taught - have been for 7 years.  It first started in books and practice.  Now it's just whatever I draw, doing it, and the products I use.  I'm also a full time college student and greatly considering going up to Vancouver after graduation because I feel like I do well in a learning environment over retail environments.

I'm happy with my work, but unhappy with my self-selling and promoting skills simply basing it off of what I hate when others do that.  I've done film, photography, and few events.  I've gotten some good jobs and some contacts, but I'm in a terrible town with terrible industry.  No one's really given me any good advice that I can remember, I've learned it all on my own and I'm still learning and going through the ups and downs and "dryspells".


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 12, 2006)

i'm compltly self-taught and only do this job because of a happy 'accident' lol. I've been doing hair and makeup professionally (as in paid for) for about 1,5 years now. I only sort of practiced playing wiht makeup at a newbie standard for about 2-3 years.
I only do bridal work, mainly asian bridal make-up because i also do the mehndi etc. it's a tougher market to break into here in the UK as you need to know bits and pieces about the cultures, preferences and traditions. but i thinkf or every sector of the make-up industry it's good to get cracking and inform yourself as much as you can. At the end of the day i might concider doing a class just to see how others do it, get some more knowledge on tv/studio make-up etc. I feel confident about my skills, there are times when it was a bit scary because of no scholling background, but you can find anything you want to know on the net or from other professionals who are willing to help


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm self-taught, but I'm just getting started. I'm working at Sephora and Freelancing for myself to save enough money to go to Empire Academy. Being self taught can be tricky when you're trying to get a job or any professional work, because without credentials you have to work twice as hard to prove yourself.
my learning curves thus far have been having to remind myself that what will look great on someone won't look as great on someone else. and that you can't just throw any color on someone without looking at all the different tones in the hair, eyes, face and skin and selecting from there.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 

 
_i'm compltly self-taught and only do this job because of a happy 'accident' lol. I've been doing hair and makeup professionally (as in paid for) for about 1,5 years now. I only sort of practiced playing wiht makeup at a newbie standard for about 2-3 years.
I only do bridal work, mainly asian bridal make-up because i also do the mehndi etc. it's a tougher market to break into here in the UK as you need to know bits and pieces about the cultures, preferences and traditions. but i thinkf or every sector of the make-up industry it's good to get cracking and inform yourself as much as you can. At the end of the day i might concider doing a class just to see how others do it, get some more knowledge on tv/studio make-up etc. I feel confident about my skills, there are times when it was a bit scary because of no scholling background, but you can find anything you want to know on the net or from other professionals who are willing to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
tell us you 'accident' story, i love your work


----------



## ballerino (Oct 28, 2006)

Im completely self taught also. Im a ballroom dancer, fulltime and have represented for my country in the World Championships twice, and have been doing makeup in dancing for 3 years now. I started out doing my dancing partners makeup, and then for other dancers (favours for friends) 
Im now working with a photographer as his makeup artist and have started to do some weddings (my first trial in 2 weeks time!) through a wedding planner. I had some business cards made up recently which was great, and gave me a more proffessional look. 
I guess the toughest thing i have found is how to convince people you're legit. I tried getting a pro membership at Mecca Cosmetics (cult cosmetics franchise in Australia, not sure if its international?) and i was declined due to not having enough professional work or a diploma. And then you get people asking where you learnt, and the look on their face when you say, nowhere, i taught myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess my best advice is: Build a good, professional case, get some business cards together and really present yourself as a professional makeup artist. Just because you are freelance and self taught, doesnt mean you arent as credible as a diploma student. Im quite confident to say that i am alot better than some of the students being cranked out by the Napoleon Academy here in Australia.... i guess also, really get to know what suits different people. Most people assume im going to make them lok like a drag queen becuase i have done so much dancing makeup, but because of that, ive become so much better at natural, "human" makeup, because ive had to learn what suits who...

Just believe in what you do, and really work hard to make sure every face you put out there is as best as it can be... As Kevyn Aucoin said, make sure your always putting your best face foward


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_tell us you 'accident' story, i love your work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I also really want to know which is why I'm bringing this thread up... I adore your work.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm self taught as well.  It's always fun experimenting and learning new skills from observation.  After "dabbling" for many years, though, I had decided to enroll in a degree program.  I am studying for a bachelor's in wigs and makeup now.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I also really want to know which is why I'm bringing this thread up... I adore your work._

 
Aww you guys are too sweet! Haven't been around for a while, so it's nice to know some people still think of you when your gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ''accident' sort of started 9 years ago. I got fascinated with henna at that time, bought millions of tubes with paste in them. Got horrible results, did clumsy designs, but was still determined to be good at it as it was a fun concept lol. So started to get that going, doing festivals here and there, bits and pieces on friends and family etc etc. This was my hobby while I played around and studied Graphic design. 
After a few years I had to give because of exams, it just got to much. 
After I got my diploma I went on to college to do graphic and web design. I dropped out after 2 months because I hated the environment. I'm a creative person and strict rules and being called a number rather then a name doesn't suit me at all. Obviously disappointed my parents, stuck in a rut, bought a computer and met this guy on the net. I'm in Holland he is in the UK, I needed a break so went to visit him. I kinda never left lol, he is now my fiancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right so, when I got here I needed a job. this is like almost 5 years ago now, and I started to search for graphic design work, started to create website to use in my portfolio etc etc. Well, its a tough market and there is allot of competition here. so I got stuck with crappy retail jobs... but one day after work I saw these henna tubes and I was over the moon! I could start my hobby again! obviously I noticed that there were allot of Asians in my area, but it never really hit me to start the henna thing again. So, practicing like mad, getting my kit together and starting to it for fun again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then out of the blue while I was covered in henna this Asian lady walked up to me and asked me where I got it done and of course I was proud to announce that I did it and she loved it and wanted to use me to do her bridal mehndi. I didn't know what to do, what to say, I panicked after I gave her my phone number lol!
So 2 months later I did my first bride. loved it, did get nasty remarks and comments from the aunty ji's there, but heel. I did a brides mehndi! me, a white girl! I felt so proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when I was younger in high school etc, I got into the whole Goth scene. I didn't really like the music, I didn't care for the whole depressing mood all these people seemed to take on, I just LOVED to dress up and do my makeup! So I would go to school in black fancy clothing and do my hair in funky styles and do crazy makeup. I never thought twice about doing makeup as a job, I mean I was focused on doing graphic design.

About a year after my first bridal job, I got a few referrals and did a few more weddings and I got better and better. up until one bride asked if I also did hair and makeup because its just so much easier to book 1 person to do it all. And I guess she just wanted to pay next to nothing as my initial quote was really low and seeing as I had no experience whatsoever I felt bad for charging at all. She was really pushy and didn't mind the fact that I didn't have any experience lol. So I asked my friend who is also a henna and makeup artist for some advice. and I just threw myself in the deep end. I did the trial run for her wedding, she seemed pleased. I was so nervous! I knew I screwed it up, because it just looked horrifying to me. But I practiced like mad over the next few months before her wedding and it was alright. I didn't get bad comments at all lol. 
eventually I could stop doing small retail jobs that had a nowhere prospect and started to the whole henna thing as a full time job. Only because 1 person in he streets noticed my henna blobs on my own hands. It may sound really easy writing it all down, but it took me 3 years just to get to do my first bridal makeup and getting a name as a good henna artist. I got lots of 'trouble' because I was a white girl doing an Asian thing. but it made me more determined to get further and better. in the last 2 years, since my first bride I've practiced like mad, raided several Mac stores for supplies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and just asked lots of people to practice on. slowly but surely people noticed me for my makeup skills and took a risk in booking me lol. I do know that had I not been a good henna artist to start with, people wouldn't even think about using me. my reputation is good, if not better then average when it comes to mehndi, it just made the transition to adding makeup a hell of allot easier. 
over the last 2 years I've done soooo many bridal makeup jobs now and I feel privileged to be able to do this as my full time job. At the moment I'm trying build up my fashion portfolio, meeting with different photographers and models to take it one step further. I love doing brides up, but sometimes its nice to have a change in the routine and do something funky like I used to do when I was in high school!

LOL!! If you are reading this line then you must be mad to have gone through my whole mini biography!! But thank you, I hope you enjoyed it


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2007)

wow.. that's a fantastic story.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

Yay the story! I did enjoy it... and it's a great story! Congrats on all the success, including the fiance =)


----------



## hundove (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 

 
_Aww you guys are too sweet! Haven't been around for a while, so it's nice to know some people still think of you when your gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_

 
Thanks so much for your mini biography. It is so interesting! I am a big fan of your work. It is a work of art! Plus, you're an extra nice person. I still remember your helpful chat with me.
thx!!!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 15, 2007)

If by makeup school you mean a beauty school for a cosmetologist license- the driving decision to go there if you wish to be a makeup artist should be based on whether or not you need a license for your locale, and whether or not you intend to do hair work as well.

Beauty schools are not by any means requisite for being a makeup artist- though if you intend to do photographic, runway, or even bridal work attendance at seminars on such things as color theory, sanitary means of working, and the like are essential. If you are looking to do SFX work at all you definately need to take some sort of training, as not knowing what you are doing in those fields can be potentially hazardous for both yourself and the talent. 

The majority of makeup artists out there are "self taught" in that they didn't go to beauty school first (or ever, depending on location and type of work) but rather spent many years assisting, testing, and attending seminars.


----------



## user79 (Feb 18, 2007)

I loved reading your story too, Henna Spirit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always assumed you were Asian actually!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm self taught too, I have worked with a few photographers and done weddings and I have a brand new online portfolio along with some business cards I want to pass around, it will soon be wedding season so I might have some appointments!!


----------



## London1 (Feb 18, 2007)

I loved reading your story and I love Henna and have seen bits and pieces living in London obviously...I am glad you are happy doing something you love.


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 8, 2008)

Self taught! and proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




annnnnnd i think its cool because you learn to experiment. no school rules


----------



## lanaleigh (Feb 12, 2008)

I am self-taught (10 years working), and my frustration is that I need a license to do weddings around here (PA), yet I don't want to go get a cosmetic license (300+ hours) to do something I already do just fine.  (I don't need a license to work for photography or at the Dept. store, just salon work or private customers.)  I just am not interested in doing the extras (waxing, especially).  I also don't want to get sued.  I don't feel it's fair--they should have a license just for makeup--nothing invasive like waxing, extraction, manicures, etc.


----------



## cthea (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm glad to see so many people are self taught and proud! There's such a trend to people feeling a NEED to go to school now.
I'm also self-taught. 10 years in the industry. 
I am a licensed cosmetologist, but its because I want(ed) to work in salons as a stylist as well. The lessons in makeup at beauty school were a minimal 3 days and my partner was male. In my state, though, a license is required outside of stage and film.
I would like to go take airbrush training. The equipment is too specialized and the foundation is too expensive to tolerate any learning curves. 
I've not done TV or film (well, not makeup... I worked in news broadcasting for several years) but have been published on several "paysites" and have magazine editorials due early summer. 
As far as advice.... "Do it". I find that I really don't like working behind the chair in a salon, but I spent so much time cultivating myself into a "master stylist". Now its almost impossible to seperate my SELF from my PROFESSION. I lost my salon job right before the holidays, and I'm having a lot of trouble finding a day job that will allow me to also maintain my freelance career. Its a LOT of ramen noodles and begging the boyfriend for bus fare, dodging the calls from my credit card... But I'm almost at a place I want to be in my MUA career and I'll be damned if I'm gonna stop now. I've tried applying for places I don't care about like (no offense meant) Supercuts and Great Clips, but I'm too skilled for them. I've even tried getting out of the salon business, but I have no skills otherwise... So I have to do it. 
I know of MUAs that have been in the industry for 4-5 years and are making 12-15 THOUSAND a MONTH. When I think of all the photoshoots I turned down because someone at the salon was sick, or the manager was on vacation and couldnt approve a day off, or the notice was less than a week... I get sick. Literally, I start to feel dizzy. If you're in a position where you don't have to worry about all that other junk, don't try. You may feel like a d-bag leech on days when you don't have a job but a few years from now when you pay off a house in under a year, you'll feel like a king!


----------



## srl5045 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a self taught MA. I have been in the "beauty" industry for about... 4 years. I actually started at a high-end tanning salon, and from there went to a high-end hair salon where I started doing makeup and freelancing myself. 
It's still tough for me just because even though I have been doing makeup for years, there is always something new to learn and you can't always please everyone.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 19, 2008)

Henna spirit that's such a great story, sounds like something out of the movies lol.

I'd love to become a MA but I kind of live in a different world if that makes sense lol. I'm in my 3rd year of uni studying Biological Science, which I love but MA is so much more enjoyable. I've only gotten back into MA after a few years of wearing none (had a few problems) so my skills are very limited but one day when I'm older, have more experience and have the money I'll probably invest in going to a beauty school.


----------



## weezee (Mar 19, 2008)

Some of you mentioned learning from books......what books did you find helpful?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have "Makeup Makeovers....expert secrets for stunning transformations" by Robert Jones.  It's been helpful but I am always looking for new books.


----------



## Plm5027 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, I am also in PA I agree with you, I want to learn makeup and become a professional but I don't want to wax. I just want to learn skin care and makeup. I agree I think cosmetology schools should just have a license for makeup artistry.


----------



## janellekristina (Jan 15, 2014)

Weezee, try "Plastic Surgery Without The Surgery: The Miracle of Makeup Techniques" by Eve Pearl and The Bobbi Brown Makeup Manual


----------



## Dreadfuldivine (Feb 25, 2014)

I am also self taught and proud as well! I finally have enough confidence in my work to start to put a kit together this year.


----------

